# Real quick surface hunt!!!



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

not bad for lying on the ground A bunch of meds and a few others ..... enjoy


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> not bad for lying on the ground A bunch of meds and a few others ..... enjoy View attachment 207660View attachment 207661View attachment 207662View attachment 207663View attachment 207664View attachment 207665View attachment 207666View attachment 207667


3 jennings flavoring a dr prices extract and a the name saint josehs assures purity


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> 3 jennings flavoring a dr prices extract and a the name saint josehs assures purity


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Great surface finds buddy. Isn't Dr. Price actor Vincent Price father? I just got that same frostilla. I have to google that one. Never had a reason and now i have two, yours and my bottles. I could use some of that Italian Balm, my hands have been taking a beating in all this wet weather and mud too buddy. Thanks for the pictures. You do just fine. Did you go with your buddies or alone. That's alot of bottles.


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Great surface finds buddy. Isn't Dr. Price actor Vincent Price father? I just got that same frostilla. I have to google that one. Never had a reason and now i have two, yours and my bottles. I could use some of that Italian Balm, my hands have been taking a beating in all this wet weather and mud too buddy. Thanks for the pictures. You do just fine. Did you go with your buddies or alone. That's alot of bottles.


Mostly with my buddy ryan especially if I'm digging  in  csse of cave ins and what not


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Mostly with my buddy ryan especially if I'm digging  in  csse of cave ins and what not


But the last 2 times I've went alone


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Here is my internationally known frostilla. It was





Dewfus said:


> But the last 2 times I've went alone


You should always leave a trail of breadcrumbs buddy. I do so i don't get lost.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> View attachment 207669


Frostilla was an internationally known fragrant pink lotion for softening hands and other womens areas to freshen up. Invented in 1884 by Clay Holmes. His place was on lake street in Elmira, N.Y. U.S.A.  In 1949 it was sold to The Wildroot Company of Buffalo N.Y.  Here is my frostilla.



iridescence frostilla






Does yours have a W above a 2?


----------



## treeguyfred (May 23, 2020)

cool stuff Dewey, the canning jar insert is Consolidated Fruit Jar Co. Around here we get alot of A&P extracts bottles like your jennings.
~Fred


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Frostilla was an internationally known fragrant pink lotion for softening hands and other womens areas to freshen up. Invented in 1884 by Clay Holmes. His place was on lake street in Elmira, N.Y. U.S.A.  In 1949 it was sold to The Wildroot Company of Buffalo N.Y.  Here is my frostilla.
> View attachment 207671
> iridescence frostilla
> View attachment 207672
> ...


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

treeguyfred said:


> cool stuff Dewey, the canning jar insert is Consolidated Fruit Jar Co. Around here we get alot of A&P extracts bottles like your jennings.
> ~Fred


Never found a A&P but if there like Jennings there a dime a dozen lol almost not gun to find ..almost lol


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> Never found a A&P but if there like Jennings there a dime a dozen lol almost not fun to find ..almost lol


----------



## Dewfus (May 23, 2020)

No


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Frostilla was an internationally known fragrant pink lotion for softening hands and other womens areas to freshen up. Invented in 1884 by Clay Holmes. His place was on lake street in Elmira, N.Y. U.S.A.  In 1949 it was sold to The Wildroot Company of Buffalo N.Y.  Here is my frostilla.
> View attachment 207671
> iridescence frostilla
> View attachment 207672
> ...



Nope yours is a bit older I belave mine has this


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Frostilla was an internationally known fragrant pink lotion for softening hands and other womens areas to freshen up. Invented in 1884 by Clay Holmes. His place was on lake street in Elmira, N.Y. U.S.A.  In 1949 it was sold to The Wildroot Company of Buffalo N.Y.  Here is my frostilla.
> View attachment 207671
> iridescence frostilla
> View attachment 207672
> ...


Nope mine has


----------

